# ebay and cages



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

why do they always be too far away :crying:

Hamster cage on eBay (end time 09-Feb-11 13:57:16 GMT)

little buggar escaped again last night


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I've bought (and sold) loads of cages on e-bay - and have always used a courier (I live in the sticks so nothing is ever really in close proximity!). Of course it's polite to check with the seller first whether they'd be happy for it to be couriered, if you arranged it from your end.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

thats like 5 miles from me, where in the country are you?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Where abouts are you metame? I can look out for a bargain for you.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

currently staffordshire
there was an imac fantasy in kent as well...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There isnt anything near you on ebay is there, in fact there isnt a lot of bargains out there at all . Im not volunteering to look on ebay again for people, because I did have a look for you and I ended up bidding on a cage.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel exactly the same!

I live in the middle of nowhere and unless cages can be posted (which isn't very often!) then I cant bid on any 

Although I have brought some cages from people on here recently and they have been delivered so yay for that


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I have problems with getting cages off eBay - I dont drive so even if they are close dragging a hamster cage around Manchester isnt the best of ideas. There's a Peggy Metro in Stockport that I'd like, its a 20 min drive from me but would take aaaaages on public transport so I'll be giving it a miss 

Not that I have the space for another cage, or anything to put in it :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> I have problems with getting cages off eBay - I dont drive so even if they are close dragging a hamster cage around Manchester isnt the best of ideas. There's a Peggy Metro in Stockport that I'd like, its a 20 min drive from me but would take aaaaages on public transport so I'll be giving it a miss
> 
> Not that I have the space for another cage, or anything to put in it :lol:


Why dont you ask them if they would deliver if you cover petrol costs?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im just sick of him escaping and the problem at the minute is i have no money cause of moving soon


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

what about making a bin cage?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont trust him ,he chews through wire - thats the issues im having with him now cause he's in a zoo zone type cage with wire over the top bars.
i swear h can levitate or fly, theres no way in hell he could have reached the top without it he's had nothing in there really for a while now!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

have you thought about trying any local animal charity shops, these often have more handed in then they can use and so sell them on. Local rescue centres may have some for sale too, worth asking.

I know when I did rescue I had a loft full of donated cages of various sizes, I would routinely pass them on to sell for rescue funds 

Good luck


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww nooooo I won that cage, its all your fault metame for letting me look on ebay, you should have stopped me:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww nooooo I won that cage, its all your fault metame for letting me look on ebay, you should have stopped me:lol:


ooo, which cage did you win?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

metame said:


> ooo, which cage did you win?


Just one of the smaller zoozones for 99p, I really need to sell cages and stop buying them, will be my own fault if its in rubbish condition when I collect it wont it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Just one of the smaller zoozones for 99p, I really need to sell cages and stop buying them, will be my own fault if its in rubbish condition when I collect it wont it


:thumbup:.

you can never have too many cages!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

metame said:


> :thumbup:.
> 
> you can never have too many cages!


Im the only person I know who has a spare cage room, I think I do have too many.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Although I have brought some cages from people on here recently and they have been delivered so yay for that


Just delivered to the wrong address  :lol: :lol: :lol: ut:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Just delivered to the wrong address  :lol: :lol: :lol: ut:


hahaha yep, stupid royal mail!!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

i just got 2 freddy rat cages for £5 (for both), also had 2 medium bags of unopened rat food, water bottles, bowls, some parrot/rodent toys, an igloo bed, litter trays and an ice cream tub full of treats! All in brill condition.

Im usually rubbish at finding bargains, only thing is now i keep looking at the empty cage and thinking of names for critters to fill it


----------

